# Worker thread returned at bad IRQL ?? Help!



## brian7454 (Dec 11, 2008)

I got this message " worker thread returned at bad IRQL " and a blue screen and memory dump while trying to chkdsk a removable (FAT) drive. (Freecom 160gb). The "Stop" message on blue screen also said " Stop 0X000000E1 (Plus, in brackets, 0X8056377D...)

While looking through various system files I saw the following listed as system errors... HRESULT 80040201 (listed as occurring many times during the course of the day while PC was left on) and "Missing drives SRTSP , SYMTDI.

The latter may relate to Norton anti-virus which I installed and then struggled to uninstal (pc is not online, so check was only to verify I had a disc problem, not a virus from transferred files - negative).

I can't use checkdisk to sort out reported bad sectors without the whole system crashing, plus I seem to be getting various problems now I have deleted NAV - which didn't exist before...I hate norton..

Can anybody help me?
Brian


----------

